# Is my cat actually pregnant?



## purplemeringue (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have a cat that I wanted to spay after I got her but my mom insists on letting her have a litter once before spaying her. Since my mom is the one who is paying for the vet bills, I have no choice but to listen to her. There are families who want to give the kittens a loving home too. Fast forward a few months later, she gets mated. But since she had a pseudopregnancy episode before, it's hard to tell if she really is pregnant or just fat since she has always loved eating. Does anyone else have any experience? She's eating, sleeping, and plays a lot, but her heat cycle has stopped ever since she mated, but her nipples aren't showing much either. She gained a noticeable amount of weight too but I'm not too sure if it's because of the food or the kittens if there's any. I'm so confused. It'd be great if someone can share any experience or advice on this matter.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The first sign of pregnancy is "pinking up" of the nipples and enlargement of them......tho this can happen in a false pregnancy too. Here's a link:









Is My Cat Pregnant? How to Find Out and When to Expect Kittens


Is your cat pregnant? WebMD describes what to expect and when you'll have kittens!




pets.webmd.com


----------

